# Dreamers post surgery/impaction update #3



## rockin r (Apr 27, 2008)

She has been thru sooooooooooooooooooooo much, it is finally taken a toll on her. She was not up very long the 2 days we were there. She has lost weight (to be expected) and she is losing her spirt. She is very close to going into ICU. She still has not passed the impaction, some but not enough. She is rehydrated but very weak. By the time we left I was in tears. Poor Art don't know what to do with me. The vet is optimistic on her recovery, but this has taken a toll on her. She will be there for awhile. I just can't stand seeing her like this, it is eating at my soul. Don't get me wrong, I am NOT giving up on her. I will push her till she can not go any farther. Here is a video and a few pics....






















I don't know if the video will work...


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 27, 2008)

Prayers for Dreamer. Dear Lord please give this little horse strength and will to live. Please please Lord touch her with your loving healing hand. Dreamer girl don't give up, your such a fighter. Theresa keep the faith that your sweet girl will get through this.

God please bless Dreamer with good health.

XXXXXX Hugs to you TheresaXXXX

Mary


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 27, 2008)

Aww that poor baby. That's quite an incision she has there. Prayers coming that she's able to bounce back and continue fight these things that are going so wrong for her right now. Please keep your chin up....she's still with you and that's saying quite alot after all she's been through. She's a fighter. She'll make it!!!


----------



## REO (Apr 27, 2008)

That brought tears to me again. I'm so sorry for all Momma and you have been through. I feel so helpless to help! I'll keep praying and I'm here if you need me. You know that.

{{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## maplegum (Apr 27, 2008)

How much can this poor little horse take? It must be so hard.


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 27, 2008)

My goodness. you all need to catch a break here.

Sending Dreamer, you & Art more prayers, for

continued strength to fight this battle.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 27, 2008)

Bless Dreamer......and Bless your hearts for everything you and Dreamer have gone through.

I pray she pushes through this........


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Apr 28, 2008)

Please God hold Dreamer in your hands and help her through this setback she needs you now to give her back her spirit. Bless Theresa and Art and give them the courage they need to get through this new hurdle. Please God they all deserve for a GOOD turn around. Sending prayers and love to all of you.


----------



## Marty (Apr 28, 2008)

I couldn't stand to watch the video anymore you guys are just so sad.......

Nobody could love a horse as much as you love Dreamer.


----------



## Mona (Apr 28, 2008)

That poor baby has been through so much already, and so have you guys. Sending continued prayers for all.


----------



## Untamed (Apr 28, 2008)

Dear Theresa

Like many hundreds of other people I have been watching Dreamer's progress and delighting in her recovery. And now, I, like them, have been so saddened to hear of her struggles with an impaction. I know that she has the best of care at the clinic and I believe that if they can keep her well hydrated she should have an excellent chance for a full recovery.

Four years ago I had a yearling colt that became severely impacted. We called the vet immediately and tried every known method and medication to resolve the impaction. He was on pain meds for 5 days and on IV drips for most of that time. At that time the surgery fees we were quoted for this type of operation were prohibitive so we were doing everything short of surgery to help him. Our vet worked with us day and night to keep him comfortable and see if he couldn't come out of it on his own. Everyday was a heartbreak. Every morning when the vet would come out, he would leave saying that the colt had maybe a twenty percent chance of being alive the next morning, the next day it was a ten percent chance, then a 5 percent chance. The last night, we slept in his stall, holding him throughout the night. He totally amazed us and our vet by standing and waiting for us that next morning! This little colt's strong will to live and our constant care kept him going.

Long story short, as he wouldn't give up, we couldn't give up. We took out a loan to have his surgery done. Our vet called and made arrangements for us at UC Davis. I drove to Davis as fast as I could while my husband rode with him in the trailer, calming him and helping him to stand. When we arrived, they hurried to do all the usual pre-op tests and x-rays and ushered him into surgery. We waited on pins & needles . . . once they opened him up, they decided to try to massage the impaction through the intestines and see if they couldn't eliminate any additional surgery. They told us the only reason they were able to do this was _because we had kept him so well hydrated_. None of the intestines either following or before the impaction, adhered (stuck) to themselves and consequently they did not have to do any bowel resections. Therefore he only ended up having that one single incision which made the surgery and recovery so much easier . . . so Theresa what I am trying to say is, if they can continue to keep Dreamer well hydrated and need or decide to do an abdominal surgery, perhaps they can massage the impaction out as they did with my colt. Dreamer is strong of spirit, and your spending time with her at the clinic assures her, gives her confidence, and gives her time to regroup. She can feel your love, and that gives her courage. Be strong . . . _and keep her well hydrated!_

We will continue to pray for all of you.

Best,

Lee


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Apr 28, 2008)

Poor little girl!!!

I hope she will get better verry soon!!!

I'm sending all my prayers to you!!

Don't give up little girl!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 28, 2008)

Again I thank you for allowing us all to share in this long fight for Dreamer, and for the pictures and the video. My prayers and hopes that you and she will be able to take this fight all the way through to a happy ending.

Again I add that I seriously feel that Dreamer needs you to be with her as much as you possibly can. She needs your strength now more than ever to help her over this last hurdle.

Love and hugs to all of you.

Anna


----------



## Barbie (Apr 28, 2008)

Please God, bless this little mare who is fighting so hard to live and bless her owners who love her so much. Dreamer, keep fighting. You have so much love surrounding you and so many prayers for your recovery.

Theresa, that video sent me over the edge. So sad - the love is there for all to see. I hope you'll be able to go back to see Dreamer soon as I think she needs you and Art as much as possible.

God bless! Hoping for a better update later today.

Barbie


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Apr 28, 2008)

AWWW, Please get well Dreamer! We are all praying and routing for you!

Love,

Robin


----------



## Kathy2m (Apr 28, 2008)

Kathy


----------



## Connie P (Apr 28, 2008)

With the love of her family and her strong will to live Dreamer can do this. I just know she can. She is in the best hands. Theresa and Art you both know that I continue to pray for Dreamer each day. I will do this until she is home running around the pasture, however long that takes. HUGS to both of you. Keep strong my friends. Dreamer can do this. She is a fighter and she is going to show us all how she can pull through.

Keeping you all close in thought and prayer.


----------



## rockin r (Apr 28, 2008)

Marty said:


> I couldn't stand to watch the video anymore you guys are just so sad.......
> 
> Nobody could love a horse as much as you love Dreamer.


And Barbie....

I did not want the video to make anyone sad.



.. I wanted you to see for yourselves how she is doing and how she trusts us to make her well and keep her safe. I am sorry that it up set you. Maybe I should remove it.. Thank you to all who have supported her...Much love and respect ..Theresa


----------



## JanBKS (Apr 28, 2008)

*Please do not remove the video, it just show how much Love there is betwen your Family, You and Dreamer, Sure it is sad but that is the card life deals uis somedays, Dreamer has my Prayers for a complete recovery and Hugs for You and Art to make you strong threw this whole ordeal.*

Hugs and Love

Jan


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Apr 28, 2008)

Theresa, don't feel that you need to remove the video. It is a testiment to the bond you have with Dreamer.

So many of us have been in frighteningly serious situations. We understand....

All of our messages on the forum, with our trials, tribulations, joys and successes with these horses show our dedication to these animals in good times AND in bad.

Your love and total dedication to Dreamer is admirable.

A little while back there was a post about how frightening and sad that there were so many foalings with not good outcomes, and it was mentioned that these sad postings were actually few in the total horse breeding world.

It may be true, we, the forum are only a few in the total horse owning/breeding world... but people, especially NEWBIES need to see that there is SOOOOO MUCH MORE to owning a mini or any animal for that matter. It is so much more than throwing hay in a stall twice a day and putting a stallion in with a mare and making babies. It is NOT always easy or fun for while there is much joy, there can be extreme sadness and pain too. We live in a sadly "DISPOSABLE " society, and these posts show that our forum members do NOT feel that way!

It takes love, dedication 24 hours a day in good times and in bad. There is no staying warm and cozy in the house during a blizzard when you have horses or animals out there in the terrible weather that need us to feed, water ,hay, warm them or foal them out.

My Mom used to say "There is no such thing as being only a fair weather cowboy" and out we would go to care for the horses.

THIS TAKES TOTAL COMMITMENT by us humans. We owe these animals. We are the ones that choose to breed them, possibly risking their lives at times. We purchase animals that ask for nothing and are willing to accept very little, but we owe them more than only a little, we owe them as good and happy a life as we can possibly give them.

It takes giving so much of yourself and giving up things that you want and need in order to make ends meet for the horses.

Well, golly where was I going when I started this tirade?

I just wanted to say that we your forum family,understand that being a breeder or horse/or pet owner is not always fun and easy, and while sometimes news makes us sad, that we are willing to share the good and the bad with you. And that its good for newbies to see how MUCH dedication it takes to do what we... what YOU are doing.

I pray for a good outcome for Dreamer every day. I believe that things will have a good ending in this, whichever way things go, I would say that you have done your duty by Dreamer and have tried as hard as any one possibly could.

Thank you for sharing this difficult time with us. We all stand by your side. I wish I was closer to help.

Robin


----------



## Sterling (Apr 28, 2008)

Awwww...dear sweet little Dreamer......

I have prayers continuing and am sending them up with all my might for Dreamer to start coming around. On a good note....I noticed that her incision looked much better than the first day. It looks to be healing well and closing, and dry. You have a special bond with this little mare, Theresa...the pictures and video showed that. Thank you for sharing with all of us. There's a lot of people rallying behind you and hoping and praying that this story has a happy ending.


----------



## litteangels (Apr 28, 2008)

I have been very busy at work just popped in because I have not check on Dreamer since last Monday. I am so sorry to here about Dreamer and her impaction.

Please Lord take this little girl into your arms and comfort her. She has been through a lot and has not given up so Lord give her streagth to get through this there are so many that love this little girl and we would love to keep her here with us Dear Lord we ask that you make her strong and give her the spirit to fight.

AMEN


----------



## Basketmiss (Apr 28, 2008)

So glad we got to see Dreamer and you both.

You guys have soooooooooooo much LOVE for her and it shows...

I am sending prayers that Dreamer will pass all the impaction and start recovering. I thought her incision looked good, long but good...

(((HUGS))) to you and Art...Keep the faith, there are so many pulling for Dreamer, she has to come on thru this...

Missy


----------



## Sue S (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh God please help this little horse to get through this, she has been through so much and help her family stay strong. Prayers being sent your way for Dreamer.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 28, 2008)

RobinRTrueJoy said:


> Theresa, don't feel that you need to remove the video. It is a testiment to the bond you have with Dreamer.
> 
> So many of us have been in frighteningly serious situations. We understand....
> 
> ...


Well said Robin. That covered everything I was thinking too. When I was posting about my mare my husband asked me "why?" and I said it is my duty as a forum member to share the ups and downs so we (new and old) can learn from each other and know others care and have been there too. And because it just helps to share the pain and worry.

I am saddened to check in and find poor little Dreamer, who I had thought over the worst of her struggle, is forced to deal with one more thing. I think of her (and you) every day. Hang in there Dreamer and family. The warm days of summer are waiting for you and all will be right with the world when you can stretch out with a sigh and soak in that healing warmth.


----------



## gimp (Apr 28, 2008)

I just watched the video and it is beautiful. Thanks for leaving it in. It is a shame that you are not closer for both of you!! Having spent way too much time in the hospital myself, I'm thinking that she may have that hopeless "hospitalitis" thing going. Too much noise, too much interruptions, too much different from home, and too many people. That may be what you are seeing in her eyes. It was so lovely to see you interacting with her. I hope things are going better for her now, as I type this. I really look forward to some pictures taken this summer; Dreamer happily snoozing out in the field.




(And, btw, her incision looks GREAT)

Prayers and good wishes go to the three of you from my little corner of Washington state.


----------



## Dairygirl (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll be praying for Dreamer and I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 28, 2008)

HANG IN THERE - its always hardest before they start seeing the daylight. IF the vet is still optimistic, then you should be too! It's hard to put your emotions aside when visiting - but put on your happy cheery face and keep going forward.

prayers and thoughts going your way!!!


----------



## Barbie (Apr 28, 2008)

Theresa-

I am so glad you didn't remove the video. When I said it made me sad - I guess I should have worded it differently. For me, it brings back a lot of memories from 3 years ago. I was fortunate and able to go see Dawn every day, but I don't think there ever was a day I walked away that I didn't have tears in my eyes. I knew she was getting excellent care - everyone loved her - her mom was there, but it was so hard to look at her in her little 4' x 4' square in mom's stall. I remember walking the aisle while she was in surgery, telling myself that the longer she was in there, the better it was as it meant they were fixing her. Looking at her when she was carried out and seeing that drain and all the bandage - it was scarey. I remember being told the surgery didn't hold because her bones were so soft - thank God the bones fused just great. When she came home we had 4 months of confining her in a corner of her mom's stall. As she got better, I made a 4' x 4' pen outside so she could get some sun. About a year ago I took her up for one last ultrasound, just to make sure everything is ok - and YAY it is. And now, as of a week ago, she has been bred - now I wait to ultrasound her. I'll probably take her back to Surgicare for that as I want to make sure everything looks good.

Your Dreamer looks like she has healed well as far as her incision - now we ALL need her insides to heal. I so hope she is doing better today as a result of your visits. It's so hard when they are sick and aren't where you can give them that constant love.

Take care - I would love to talk to you.

Barbie


----------



## basshorse (Apr 28, 2008)

Dreamer, Art, and Theresa, We continue to keep you in our thoughts and prayers. Wish there was something we could do for you... The incision looks like it is healing well, we are amazed from the first pictures to this. Sorry she is struggling again. This brings back memories of visiting my mare at the university hospital, when she had complications. The worst case scenario and hard decisons cross the mind, even if briefly, when I saw my mare struggling. For what it is worth, I think you are not only extremely loving and compassionate, but very courageous to see her through something so difficult, courageous just like your little horse... Come on Dreamer! People all over are rooting for you! Hugs and prayers, Becky


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 28, 2008)

Ditto Robin and all. Watching the video I felt like I could reach right through the screen and wrap my arms around Theresa and Dreamer. Praying the Lord does just that. Just wanted to let you know I was thinking of you, Dreamer and your wonderful husband, what a good man to stand by you through this. Come on Dreamer keep fighting girl. XXXXXXXX

Mary


----------



## 1BarbaroFan (Apr 28, 2008)

Prayers for Dreamer from all of us in Minnesota.


----------



## Barbie (Apr 29, 2008)

Theresa-

Hope you get to see Dreamer today. It was wonderful getting to talk to you. I certainly hope that Dreamer has a better day today. It's so hard on all of you. Come on Dreamer - stay strong - you have a family who loves you so much. Please God, help this wonderful little horse to bounce back.

Barbie


----------



## Sue S (Apr 29, 2008)

Theresa, just letting you know I am sending more prayers for Dreamer and keeping my fingers crossed that she will keep fighting and be strong.


----------



## Kathy2m (Apr 29, 2008)

Keeping you all in my thoughts, hope today is a good day. Kathy


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hoping to hear positive news today about Dreamers latest battle. Prayers continue from my house to yours.


----------



## Rauchmini's (Apr 29, 2008)

Were sending prayers here too.


----------



## minie812 (Apr 29, 2008)

You and Dreamer are in our prayers. I sure hope things do a QUICK turn-a-round for you and her incision does look very good. You have her in qualified hands and are doing the best you can...our continued prayers for you


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 29, 2008)

Dreamer and you and your family are in our prayers. We hope she gets well soon.

You all have sure a great Bond.The love you all share is precious.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 29, 2008)

Prayers from miles away still flowing in your direction. Hoping for some good news very soon.

Huge hugs to you all.

Anna


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 29, 2008)

Also hoping for a better update.... do they have any idea why she keeps impacting?

Is this normal after a surgery?


----------



## Barbie (Apr 29, 2008)

Last night when I was talking to Theresa, she said the surgeon told her anesthesia is the culprit a lot of times after surgery and causes the impactions. They thought maybe Dreamer was going to dodge it as she waited so long after surgery. I just pray that they can get her back to eating and get that impaction to pass.

Barbie


----------



## wildoak (Apr 29, 2008)

Hope today has been a better day. I don't know what specifically your vets have done for her impaction but will share what worked on one of ours. I have a chronically colicky mare - she's had surgery and has had several serious impactions in the years since. Last time I took her to the vet, I thought I was saying goodbye she was in such sad shape. I nixed more surgery, so they oiled her and worked on her for 2-3 days with no results. Last resort was to tube her with epsom salts. The vet called that afternoon and said that it broke the impaction down and things were moving.......rapidly LOL. We then dealt with the opposite problem for a few days, but things were at least motile again and she dodged the bullet one more time.

(She just delivered a nice colt last month with no problems




) Just another bit of information to consider, if they haven't tried this already and if it would be appropriate for her.

Jan


----------



## rockin r (Apr 29, 2008)

We only worked 1/2 a day so we would be sure to get in to see her, got home a little while ago. She is better? She was up more to day, still not eating. Not trying to bite Art as much! Her head was more in an upright postion rather than her nose on the ground. She was not happy to see us tho. I think she is tired of everyone coming in her stall and poking and prodding at her. After a while she picked her ears up a little more. She is very tired. We just talked to her and moved her around some in her stall some. Vet said her blood work from yesterday was good. Nothing out of whack pretty normal levels. Her liver enzymes is where they should be and her white blood count is in the normal range. So no infection. The vet is optimistic about her recovery but very cautious. He will call me tomorrow after lunch with an update. Thank you to everyone who still keeps her in her prayers. We can not tell you how much this ordeal has humbled us and put us on our knees... Art, as I have had horses most of our lives. I was an equine vet tech for several years, got out of it because of a horse that I helped put down, would not cross the bridge, although it was her time to go she fought it. Tore my guts out! Soon after I left. I have lost horses over the years, we all do. But this time with Dreamer is the first time I have felt completely helpless. I have never had an experiance like this before, and I hope we never do again. But the other side to it is that if it does happen again, I will know what to expect and how to help them and others who ask for help. We will be going back to see her Thursday. Again thanks to all we are without words....Dreamer and Her Humans....

Barbie...

I really enjoyed our chat, by the time I hung up my faith was back....Thank you....


----------



## Barbie (Apr 29, 2008)

Theresa-

I too enjoyed our chat and we WILL do it again. I am so glad she is a little stronger today. I knew Dreamer needed to see you and Art and I am so glad that you are going back Thursday and I hope you get to spend the weekend there. I told little Dawn about Dreamer - Dawn is the love of my life as Dreamer is yours (along with our other halves). Today Dawn is 3 years old - when she was 3 days old, I never thought it would be possible.

Hang in there - stay strong. With all the love and prayers coming Dreamer's way, she has to be ok. This forum is very powerful.

Lots of hugs for you, Art and Dreamer - wish I could do them in person.

Barbie


----------



## rockin r (Apr 29, 2008)

I just got off the phone with the surgeon!!! "He" has Dreamer outside as I type exercising her and she wants to graze!!!! He said she has "THAT" spark back in her eyes!!!! She "does not" want to be in her stall. He said after we left she got up and started to whinney out her gate!!!!






He let her out and she took the same path we did as we left. He said it took a while to get there but she was determined to get there! They went out to the parking lot and she called for us









...Thats when she noticed the grass! HUMMMMMMMMM looks tasty she eventually got to the grass and munched!Art and I are sitting here crying like a couple of fools. I know that we are grasping at straws here, but that is all we have at the monment. We are trying not be be overly optimistic, to get let down, but we are so excited for her!!!!!


















.Theresa and Art


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 29, 2008)

Truly amazing news!



Continued prayers for Dreamer's comfort and recovery.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 29, 2008)

so glad you have some optimistic news

and I hope tomorrow is even better, you got her up

and moving again with your visit

prayers for her quick recovery

and some rest for the 2 of you


----------



## JanBKS (Apr 29, 2008)

*Awwww that's wonderful, she smelled your scent and followed you out, I am so glad she is eating some grass, I hope they can take her for lots of walks to that same spot, it may give her the lift she needs to fight this off.*

God Speed Theresa and Art, Big hugs to you all and Prayers for Dreamer still coming.

I like a lot of others never go a day without checking in and thinking of her.

Hugs

Jan


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 29, 2008)

She's Grazing!!!!






Wonderful news. When you go visit her on Thursday I hope it's a beautiful day so you can take her out of that darned stall and let her get some fresh air and a little more green grass.


----------



## SilverDollar (Apr 29, 2008)

Such wonderful news. Prayers for Dreamer's continued improvement and for you and Art to stay strong & hopeful. Situations like these remind us to take one day at a time and to stay in the moment.


----------



## lilnickers (Apr 29, 2008)

Wonderful news



Horses are alot like humans; a good dose of fresh air does wonders



Prayers to you all for continued good news


----------



## MountainMeadows (Apr 30, 2008)

Theresa & Art,

You know I am here for you - if you need a shoulder, don't hesitate to call. I truly know how humbling this experience has been for you - I wish I could take away your pain & worry ((((( ))))). We will continue to send warm & comforting thoughts to both of you and to Dreamer as well. I told Rose today that she needs to send Dreamer a message about how great the future will be, even tho it is difficult right now -- who knows, maybe she did?

Stac & Rose


----------



## Barbie (Apr 30, 2008)

That's wonderful news to wake up to. I do believe seeing you several times in the last few days has really helped her. Hopefully Rose and Dawn will continue to send her their own special messages and help keep this girl up. As per usual, I have tears in my eyes at some good news. I hope it keeps coming. Take care -hope you got some rest.

Barbie & Dawn, too


----------



## Kathy2m (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm so happy for you all, continuing positive thoughts for you both and Dreamer

Kathy


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 30, 2008)

BRILLIANT, JUST BRILLIANT











Praying that this is the start of her journey back to her own home with her beloved family.

Anna


----------



## bonloubri (Apr 30, 2008)

Super news.









Continuing to


















for Dreamer and her humans.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Apr 30, 2008)

Continued prayers from here for Dreamer that the green grass will help things along and your visits can continue as it is obvious how important seeing you and Art is to Dreamer it has given her back her will to try which is so important.We all know what our little horses mean to us but sometimes underestimate what we mean to them. Come on Dreamer if you keep trying you will be home before we know it. Am praying that the update today will be continued progress forward. ((((HUGS))) to you Art and Dreamer.


----------



## minie812 (Apr 30, 2008)

AAAHHHH...there is nothing like the LOVE of a mini. Wait a little minute there is that green grass I see...mmmm....I'll be right back...munch...munch. I am so thrilled that she is eating


----------



## litteangels (Apr 30, 2008)

I have tears in my eyes with that GREAT NEWS








Prayers are still heading your way for a complete recovery.

I leave tomorrow will be back on Sunday hopefully you will have better news as to when she will be home :hugs


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 30, 2008)

It's always good to see your Mommy and Daddy. She just needed to know you are still there. So glad you will go see her tomorrow. I know that will keep her spirits up. Hopefully having some grass will give her that uummph to want to get out there and have some more. Seeing that there is still an outside, grass and fresh air. Keep fighting and healing sweet Dreamer. Prayers still coming your way.

God bless little girl,

Mary


----------



## Sterling (Apr 30, 2008)

rockin r said:


> I just got off the phone with the surgeon!!! "He" has Dreamer outside as I type exercising her and she wants to graze!!!! He said she has "THAT" spark back in her eyes!!!! She "does not" want to be in her stall. He said after we left she got up and started to whinney out her gate!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just LOVE wonderful news like this!!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 30, 2008)

Has she passed anything yet? The fresh grass will certainly help with good gut movements....


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 30, 2008)

I've hardly been out of the groom room the last week or so but I try to check here on Dreamer and I'm so glad to hear she is feeling better from the impaction. Her incision area looks great!

I hope she can get out on grass often. I swear, green grass is a miracle cure!

Dreamer is still in prayers here.





Charlotte


----------



## rockin r (Apr 30, 2008)

I am at work so I can not go into detail...Surgeon just called, she is "probably" coming home Sat/Sun!!!!!!!! Thank you God and all the "Angels" who prayed for her...I will update on the phone call when I get home!!!
















:love :love :love


----------



## Reble (Apr 30, 2008)

Been following her progress Great News !!!!! You Go Dreamer,



...no more looking back


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 30, 2008)

As I said earlier - BRILLIANT JUST BRILLIANT








Lets hope that this time she makes it! My admiration for you two knows no bounds. You have set a fantastic example to all of us with your dedication and love for your little Dreamer.

Thank you both for letting us share in this long struggle, although at times we have all suffered near heart failure at some of the postings.

Many tears have been shed along the way by many people, most of whom will never get to meet you and Dreamer, but the prayers and love combined with that coming from you two, have produced what must be called a miracle.

Just a few more steps in the right direction little Dreamer, and you will be home!

Anna


----------



## Bess Kelly (Apr 30, 2008)

GREAT news. With this trend she should be home soon.

When I used to have chickens, I would grow fresh grass for them in the winter by wetting a bale of straw or heavily seed headed grass, placing it in heavy sunlight. Within a few days it was sprouting and within a week or two they had a huge "hill" of fresh grass.



You may have some old hay, old straw that you could do this with and produce enough for a couple handfuls at each feeding. Even putting it out in the cold will work if you cover it with clear plastic, place in sunlight. The heat will keep it growing like a tiny greenhouse. Just a thought.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you God cant wait to hear the full report but just the little blip is encouraging. Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Untamed (Apr 30, 2008)

We are ABSOLUTELY thrilled to hear this GREAT news





We are continuing to pray for you all!

Best,

Lee & Cory & all of the "Gang" at Lovepatch


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 30, 2008)

Allright Dreamer!!!! This is absolutely the best news, I am weeping tears of joy and relief for you and your girl. Its been a long struggle for all of you but you never gave up.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 30, 2008)

Come on home Dreamer!!!! Get that trailer hooked up!!! She is ready to get outa that hospital. I hope she has had a good green +*"#*! and feelin her oats. It will be a wonderful day when she steps off that trailer in her own yard. Can't wait till she is being loaded up and on her way. Oh, my and God will be glad to have there buddy back where she belongs.

God keep blessing this special little horse,

Mary


----------



## Barbie (Apr 30, 2008)

Can't wait for the full update, but you made not only my day, but Dawn's too. Oh happy day! Come on Dreamer - you'll soon be home where you belong, where you can lay your head in your "mom's" lap and sleep like a baby. Prayers continuing that her improvement continues. Hugs to you all!

Barbie & Dawn


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 30, 2008)

Great news! I've been reading about poor Dreamer and she's in my thoughts and prayers. What a special girl to keep on going. *Hugs* to all of you.


----------



## Kathy2m (Apr 30, 2008)

Wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kathy


----------



## rockin r (Apr 30, 2008)

We just can't say that enough! I am home so here is the lastest... Surgeon called me at work, said she flat refuses to go into her stall! She wants outside, still don't want any food just grass. He IS hesitant on sending her home since she has not eaten, but thinks she will after she gets home. He was sending someone to the feed store to get bran mash as we were talking, he gave the woman the "List" This is what he told her: Bran mash, kayro syrup, carrots, animal crackers, I don't care if the feed store don't have carrots or animal crackers, go to Wal-Mart and get some!!



He has really taken a liking to her. He is also concerned that she still has a nose bleed. He thinks it is a combination of all the drugs she has been on. He don't think it is from the tubing, if it was it should have stopped by now. When we were there a few days ago it was pretty bad (her left nostril only). But he said now it is a occational drip, but to watch it. If it is still dripping by Sat/Sun he will scope her, he just hates to because of all that she has been thru. She was out side ALL Day! She would not come in. So they built her a corral of sorts with panels that was 1/2 on the grass and 1/2 off the grass. As trucks would pull into their parking lot she look



and give a little nicker, she is looking for us!!!! He said as far as they know she never laid down. Bless her heart! He also said that she did not come in till 10:15pm last night. She wanted to stay out so they let her! And alaso she is getting around remarkably on her hip! It may take her some time to get there, but she does get there! We are just sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited for her to be doing so well! This horse has a will that I have never seen before. She has lost quite a bit of weight, (she was quite plump because of the foal) but he said that it was good, it would help her to move her hip better. Tomorrow I am going to take a towel with us that I am going to rub all over the other mares so she can smell them and know they are waiting for her to come home! (Thanks for the idea Marilyn, my friend from Florida!) She already has my tee shirt hanging on her hay rack. Thank you to ALL Dreamers "ANGELS" who prayed, supported and gave to her. We will never be able to repay everyone, ALL your strengths gave US the strength to help her on her way back to us, HOME Where she Belongs..... Theresa and Art


----------



## JanBKS (Apr 30, 2008)

*Theresa and Art, thre is no need to repay any of us, those who gave I am sure *

All gave from the Heart, Just helping in some small way and being a part of her getting better is enough.

Following her progress and getting updates is pleasure enough for me.

I wish I could have given more but being retired and having my own horse's I gave what I could.

Your Thanks is all I need.

Love and Hugs

Jan


----------



## Barbie (Apr 30, 2008)

Theresa-

Words can not say how happy I am for all of you. Soon Dreamer will be home where she belongs. I hope you and I can continue to talk as she progresses. I am just thrilled. I certainly need no "repayment" as Dreamer being home and you and Art being able to rest easy is all I need. What a trooper she is and she'll continue to get around better each and every day, especially as she gets more nutrition. One of hte things I was told with Dawn is to never let her get heavy. When I was talking to the surgeon about breeding her, she said that is fine, just monitor her weight and don't let her get too heavy too fast.

Can't wait to hear your update tomorrow when you get back from your visit. Bet you can hardly stand the wait. Get some rest (and you better eat too).

Barbie & Dawn


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 30, 2008)

WEll this just made my day too, been hoping and praying, sounds good!!!


----------



## Connie P (Apr 30, 2008)

WHAAAAA----------HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! You go Dreamer! I knew you could do it!!!! I cannot wait to hear that you are home safe and sound with all your loved ones!!! This is WONDERFUL news!






















I knew you could do it girl!!!

Theresa and Art - you are such wonderful people and I admire your strength and determination to help your mare get well. BIGGEST HUGS TO BOTH OF YOU!!!


----------



## REO (Apr 30, 2008)

[SIZE=36pt]*WHOOO HOOO!!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 30, 2008)

EXCELLENT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy to hear!!!!






Jessi


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (May 1, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I am tickled pink!!! I haven't had much time lately to be on the computer but have to check about Dreamer. I am so happy for you all.

Bess' idea about growing green grass on a hay bale is terrific!!!

Keep up the good work Dreamer!!!!!

Big hugs and continued prayers!!

Robin


----------



## Mini Mouse (May 1, 2008)

I haven't posted yet but I have been watching this thread with an aching heart. That little thing has gone through so much and you can tell that she loves you very much. I think when she gets home she will start eating and recuperate much faster. I would just like to give her a BIG HUG.



Thank God she has such wonderful parents. God Bless you all!!


----------



## C G Minis (May 1, 2008)

This is such wonderful news!! Thank god for owners like you.


----------



## palamino98 (May 1, 2008)

Amazing what the power of prayer, love and hope can do.

Little Dreamer is a testimant to that.

This is the news we have all been witing to hear.

God Bless and best wishes from all at Barrel Horse World


----------



## Kathy2m (May 1, 2008)

WONDERFUL WONDERFUL WONDERFUL!!!!!!!! Kathy


----------



## Basketmiss (May 1, 2008)

I am just busting here with this Wonderful news about Dreamer!!

I am so glad she can come home!!











(((HUGS))) are coming to you all, I cant wait to hear you get her back home...


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2008)

What a wonderful will to live Dreamer has, and such wonderful people to help her out!



Still sending prayers for her complete recovery!


----------



## HGFarm (May 1, 2008)

HOW AWESOME!!!! This made my day too and I can't wait to hear that she IS home with her family and buddies!!! Come on Dreamer and hang in there! Time for you to go HOME!!


----------



## rockin r (May 1, 2008)

We got home a few hours ago, took a rest and then hit the stalls, now that the chores are done here is the update....She looks great!!! When we were going to her stall she was looking out the door side ways to see who was coming. She saw us and started to nicker...






She missed us!!! She ate her yummy bran mash they made for her, not all of it but she ate! We gave her her favorite snack animal crackers and orange slices....When she smelled the towel she got soooooooooooooo excited! She started limping around her stall wanting out. We got there at about noon so we got to spend the afternoon with her. She has her head up high and as REO said, She has Eagles in her eyes again! We are just soooo happy for her.



She has proven to us that against the worst odds, we can do anyting we set our minds to. Dreamer has been an inspiration to us. The vet said he would call me tomorrow at work and let me know if she is coming HOME Sat or Sun. As someone posted on this thread before and I agree 100%, I hope this shows the newbies to horses or any other animal, that it is not all play. This has taken an emotional, physical and financial toll on us. We have had horses most of our lives, and have been fortunate. This was something that Could Not have been prevented, it was a freak accident. So no matter how well you take care of your animals a tragedy can happen. We are ever so grateful for everyones, prayers, concerns, phone calls, emails and financial support. Dreamer now belongs to people literaly around the world. You Will Never Know what this has meant to us.......We will be at the Nationals in Tulsa in Sept. Dreamer will be with us....Theresa and Art


----------



## MiniforFaith (May 1, 2008)

Soooo glad to hear she is doing so well!!! She is such a special lady!!Give her a big hug from me, Please!!


----------



## hairicane (May 1, 2008)

So very happy for u all



Yeah Dreamer



I hope to see u all at Tulsa


----------



## backwoodsnanny (May 1, 2008)

Theresa this is just the best news ever. I so wish we could go to Nationals just to see the girl with the most HEART in the country in our book. Continued prayers for you Art and Dreamer for a lifetime without any further problems. She has paid her dues and deserves the best Please God continue to hold Dreamer in your hands that she can be an ambassador to all of us who face horrific needs with any of our horses. She is a model of courage and all that that word means. And you her loving family have shown us all what your horsie children are willing to do when they know and feel your love. Cant wait to see her home and well.


----------



## Royal Crescent (May 2, 2008)

I am glad to hear that Dreamer is doing so well! You have been through the wringer and deserve a trouble free rest of the year>


----------



## Barbie (May 2, 2008)

Theresa-

Oh, what happy news this morning. I can't wait to hear when she will actually be coming home. I'll be watching for that beautiful little mare with the GREAT BIG HEART to show up on the camera. Continued prayers for a great recovery. Dreamer is so lucky to have you and Art - what wonderful people you are.

Barbie


----------



## Kathy2m (May 2, 2008)

Such good news, I'm so happy for you all, Kathy


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2008)

God Bless you all. I am just so pleased for you








Roll on Saturday or Sunday. Getting Dreamer home is just what she needs now to complete her recovery with her loving family and her mini friends.

This has been such a wonderful tale of courage and devotion, love and dedication. It makes one feel very humble. Thank you both again for allowing us to share this journey.

Anna


----------



## WeeOkie (May 2, 2008)

I am so very happy to hear your latest report! Now the weekend can't get here soon enough.





Rita


----------



## hopehope (May 2, 2008)

Theresa and Art.....such great news about Dreamer..I have been checking on updates on her and so glad that she is doing so well. I hope that you will be taking her home with you this weekend..












....The love and devotion you have for this wonderful horse is amazing...looking forward to seeing her on the webcam again


----------



## Basketmiss (May 2, 2008)

I cant wait for Sat or Sun to get here!! I want to see Dreamer at home with you guys loving on her..

Missy


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (May 2, 2008)

Isn't it grand, the best, the ultimate satisfaction when something like this turns out right!!!! So many sad stories and to few wonderful endings. This is one of those WONDERFUL endings isn't it. There just aren't enough words to express the joy of having this little mare come through this tragedy as she has. It's like having the sun come out after a month of rain. Hurry home Dreamer. Can't help but love her and your dear family.

God bless all,

Please take some pics of that girl getting off that trailer and seeing all her buddies and her barn and her stall for us that don't have the web cams. I know it's going to be like Christmas, Easter and all the happy holidays wrapped up into one.

Mary


----------



## HGFarm (May 2, 2008)

I am so happy to hear the good news!!! YEAH!! I would never have thought about taking the towel smelling like her buddies- it obviously meant something to her!!! Will wait for more exciting updates, and hope to see you at Nationals too!!


----------

